# Lifting assist for petite EMT



## JanetDoe (Mar 18, 2014)

When I was in school.our instructor said one thing us petite EMTs can do is use our belt buckle to catch on the gurnee to help us lift the weight Anyone else do this? Any suggestions as to what kind of belt or buckle to get?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 18, 2014)

VERY bad idea. Go to the gym and lift weights until you're able to load the stretcher correctly. Try to do it any other way is a HUGE liability and will get you, or a patient, hurt.


----------



## JanetDoe (Mar 18, 2014)

I do lift weights and I can lift the stretcher, just always nice to have an extra boost if needed. But thanks.


----------



## Kevinf (Mar 18, 2014)

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/mens/mens-accessories/work-belts-for-men/20526.aspx

Some of our petite EMTs admit to using their belts for an assist. Just be sure you can take the weight of the stretcher should the belt fail. It seems like a point of pride for some to be able to load the stretcher, but I don't mind doing it instead as I have the height to get the proper leverage to load it. Regardless of gender/size of my partner, if we have someone over 200lbs I'll bear some of the weight when the legs are lifted fully as we load.


----------



## JanetDoe (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks Kevin. Much appreciated..I think my height actually makes it harder for me than my petite frame. Im only 5"1 = (


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 19, 2014)

THis is an example of "How silly will I feel telling this to a judge?".

Check out this thread:   http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=39398

And here's your belt buckle, with a three-dimensional snout:


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 19, 2014)

I'd never heard of this, but I gotta say, it seems like an incredibly bad idea. Quite aside from the fact that I imagine the mechanics of it would be tricky (And thus likely to go wrong, like half catching and then slipping off halfway through the lift)...belts aren't designed to take that kind of a load.

Positing a very well made 1.5" leather belt, with a 1.5" overlap which is completely coated with a high quality rubber cement, then a double locking line of stitching with a 100 tex cotton thread at a 1mm spacing, and assuming that the leather is of sufficient quality that it's breakage can effectively be disregarded. Further positing a Stryker MX-PRO stretcher with a weight of 81 lbs and a normally weight distributed pt who weighs 215 lbs.

By doing some basic research (Which really just took the WA out of my WAGs, but admittedly left the G), and some rough back of the napkin calculations, I figure you've got about 30 cycles before the glue shears, and then about another 20 before you start popping stitches (The first 2-4 will have a few cycles in between popping, after that I'd anticipate a catastrophic failure.) And bear in mind, this is assuming an exceptionally well made belt.

PS: Have I mentioned that I was most of the way through an engineering degree before I dropped out to pursue EMS? Also, I spent way longer on this than I expected to, I'm assuming no one cares about how I arrived at those numbers, but if you're interested, let me know, I'll gladly share.


----------



## JanetDoe (Mar 19, 2014)

Ya know I thought this forum was to help our peers, share info and experience, not to.be condescending smartasses. For those of you that actually entertained the idea that im.brand new and dont know it all, thank you for your time.and responses. As for the rest of you, get over yourself. I thought the only stupid question was the one not asked.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 19, 2014)

JanetDoe said:


> Ya know I thought this forum was to help our peers, share info and experience, not to.be condescending smartasses. For those of you that actually entertained the idea that im.brand new and dont know it all, thank you for your time.and responses. As for the rest of you, get over yourself. I thought the only stupid question was the one not asked.



Err?

I don't think anyone in this thread was particularly condescending or smartassy. I mean, I could see maybe taking mycrofft's picture as such (personally I thought it was just funny.), or perhaps my math as smartassery, though really it was just me geeking out, but as they both included actual advice, I can't see that contextually they could be considered such.

On a side note, speaking as someone who commonly trains brand new basics, you can ask me any absolutely question you have, and I will do my damndest to either give you a factual, reasoned and well-supported response, or I'll tell you I don't know and either research it with you or simply report back to you the results of my own research.

That being said, there absolutely are stupid questions, and if you ask one, don't be surprised if I make fun of you a little as I give you the answer. To a degree, that sort of response is a personal failing...I make fun of everything (including myself), however as it's a pretty common one in the field, I feel fairly confident in calling it a common trait in the personality types that get on in this field, and as such, the proper response is probably just to push back, and ideally be funny while you do it.


----------



## chaz90 (Mar 19, 2014)

I didn't really see any condescension. You asked about using your belt to help lift, and the consensus was that it sounds like a pretty awful idea. 

We're happy to help new people, and I think you had a valid question that was answered fairly. Welcome to the forum


----------



## JanetDoe (Mar 19, 2014)

Yeah I was pretty much just refereing to croft but whatever. Wont make that mistake again. Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Brandon O (Mar 19, 2014)

UnkiEMT said:


> PS: Have I mentioned that I was most of the way through an engineering degree before I dropped out to pursue EMS? Also, I spent way longer on this than I expected to, I'm assuming no one cares about how I arrived at those numbers, but if you're interested, let me know, I'll gladly share.



Just to add to your headache, some folks wear rigger's belts that are designed (admittedly for emergencies) to support the wearer's bodyweight.

At times, I have briefly let my belt take part of the weight (emphasis on "part," it's not like you're letting go) while stair-chairing. Not something you'd want to rely on, but it has its uses.


----------



## CALEMT (Mar 19, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> VERY bad idea. Go to the gym and lift weights until you're able to load the stretcher correctly. Try to do it any other way is a HUGE liability and will get you, or a patient, hurt.



This, I have never used nor heard of using your belt. I could imagine it puts a tremendous load on your lower back. Im 6'0 150 and when I'm having trouble lifting a gurney or moving a pt I just ask for help. No shame in it, if people crack jokes because of it so be it... its your back not theirs.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 19, 2014)

JanetDoe said:


> Ya know I thought this forum was to help our peers, share info and experience, not to.be condescending smartasses. For those of you that actually entertained the idea that im.brand new and dont know it all, thank you for your time.and responses. As for the rest of you, get over yourself. I thought the only stupid question was the one not asked.



You asked for people's thoughts on this and they gave you the responses (not really the ones you were looking for). 

Lift properly. If you don't have the strength to do so then work on your strength. You don't want to be known as the EMT who can't lift the gurney. Get familiar with the gurney as that will help you a lot. 

If you can't lift the gurney don't be afraid to ask for help or trade off with someone (you don't want to drop the patient or hurt your back). 

I'm not trying to be an :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: but "the only stupid question is the one that you don't ask" is not something that is said outside of the school environment. Yes there are stupid questions that people ask (I'm not saying yours is a stupid question).


----------



## Household6 (Mar 19, 2014)

I think it's irresponsible for an instructor to recommend that. Belts are for keeping your pants up and looking pretty. I'm imagining the profile of the lifter, and where the weight would be; right on the lumbar area. 

I don't like it, it poses a danger to the EMT and a danger to the patient if it breaks.


----------



## Kevinf (Mar 19, 2014)

In my opinion, EMS should have long ago developed good lift belts/harness designed for the stretcher as well as other devices. A proper one will place nearly all of the load on your hips and legs. It's sad that we don't have proper gear in this day and age. Moving and lifting heavy things safely with body harnesses is a fairly well solved problem.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 20, 2014)

*JanetDoe, my apologies.*

I apologize if my reply made you feel as though I was making fun of you.
I make fun of everyone, even and especially myself, at times. 

The link I posted was another very similar thread started a day or so before yours.

But I was serious about using the mental tool (especially if you have been a witness before) of asking yourself "How would I sound in front of a judge?". As in "I was unable to lift ambulance litter with that patient, so I tried to hang it on my belt". 
===============
Kevinf, lifting belt and harnesses (such as for medium sized appliances) might allow you to get some loads up, but tying a load to you which you can't lift and might suddenly have to jettison could hurt you very badly.


----------



## Angel (Mar 20, 2014)

JanetDoe said:


> When I was in school.our instructor said one thing us petite EMTs can do is use our belt buckle to catch on the gurnee to help us lift the weight Anyone else do this? Any suggestions as to what kind of belt or buckle to get?




not to beat a dead horse, but from another short persons perspective (im 5'2)
I HAVE heard of the belt thing but never tried it or "needed" it. I can see how it can cause harm but another female I used to work with did this all the time and hasn't had any issues (yet).

what I do is get a good firm squat, and lift using the BOTTOM lever (most gurneys have 2, the higher one for tall folks) I need all the leverage I can get. 

If im at the patients head, I use the hook and lift using that instead of the actual frame. I pull it back toward me, and on all lifts try and stand as close to what youre lifting as possible/comfortable. Ive been doing that since I started, 2 years ago, and have had no issues. its low enough to get me leverage to lift as high as I need to. just squat low, feet wider than shoulder width, but make sure your feet are planted and youre pushing through your heels, while your arms are locked in an 'L'

sometimes you may need help, or to lift at the feet (less weight there) and I personally see no problem with that. especially if im working with a big hefty guy. its both your backs and the patients safety if things go awry.

good luck


----------



## JanetDoe (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you Brandon, I sincerely appreciate your help.


----------



## JanetDoe (Mar 20, 2014)

Angel, you rock. THANK YOU!


----------



## JanetDoe (Mar 20, 2014)

No I really didn't ask for peoples "thoughts" desertemt66. I asked for experience or knowledge of doing so and any helpful suggestions. As far as your theory of "responses u didnt WANT to hear" lol im going to backtrack and count but there have been a few responses that werent quite what I "wanted to hear" but were helpful none the less. Like households for example. Not what I "wanted to hear" (whatever that is, according to you) but it was still helpful and more than appreciated by me.


----------



## bbmtnbb (Mar 20, 2014)

Guilty of using the belt trick-HOWEVER- some make it sound like I am ONLY using my belt...Duh obviously NOT.  I use my legs, butt, arms and belt (never my back) some how it just gives a bit more that I need being short and small.  I have been doing this daily x 4 days per week x 4 weeks per month x 12 months and no glue failure or buckle failure or dropped pt's, lol.  I definitely work out and do lots of squats.  I also do the lift in twos.  First up to one level and then the finish level to the normal height.  It is what I can do and what works for me.  I also lift the head as I cannot lift AND manipulate a left hand on the lever.  I get wobbly if the pt is heavy (can do on a light weight but just used to the head now).  I can do well into 200's on head end (250 gets hard!).  You will have to find what works for you! 

technique- I pull my arms in close to body with elbows tight to side and hands almost level to my body. (find this stabilizes hands/arms) squat and get legs under the frame and use LEGS to lift.  My belt buckle is under the frame but not really using it to lift. It just happens to be there and is a bit of an extra.  After I lift to the first height-which in some cases is more than enough to get the gurney into the ambulance- I then reposition my feet and legs and do it again with a tippy toe to finish due to being short.  You practice and figure it out  I know I am not the only one that uses 'tricks' to make it work when we are not 5'7" ++ I am 5'3" and 110 lbs.  Just know YOUR limit and admit it and call for help. No sense hurting you, your partner and your patient trying to be more than you are.  Keep heavy duty working out and you will be fine.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 20, 2014)

mycrofft said:


> Kevinf, lifting belt and harnesses (such as for medium sized appliances) might allow you to get some loads up, but tying a load to you which you can't lift and might suddenly have to jettison could hurt you very badly.



Hm. You know, despite my misgivings about hanging a patient on my un-purpossed belt buckle or strapping myself to a load I cannot handle on my own, it makes ergonomic sense to transfer weight to the pelvic girdle (as we did in the feed store to carry loads over 100 lbs, load on one shoulder and that hand on the hip). But, I guess so far the best way is still to keep the load close and build up your arms, abs, paraspinals and sacral muscles.


----------



## UnkiEMT (Mar 20, 2014)

mycrofft said:


> Hm. You know, despite my misgivings about hanging a patient on my un-purpossed belt buckle or strapping myself to a load I cannot handle on my own, it makes ergonomic sense to transfer weight to the pelvic girdle (as we did in the feed store to carry loads over 100 lbs, load on one shoulder and that hand on the hip). But, I guess so far the best way is still to keep the load close and build up your arms, abs, paraspinals and sacral muscles.



That's the problem, though, hanging it from a regular belt (rather than a lifting belt) wouldn't place the load to the pelvic girdle, it'd put it across the (low) lumbar, unless you're wearing your pants awfully low.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 20, 2014)

Do not ever tie yourself into a system that you could kill you.

I'm assuming you're talking about a rigger's belt? They're not designed with lifting in mind, rather as a tie off point for safety lines, that is what they're meant for. 

I've used my in training doing drags with a halo or dragon reins tied off to it to allow me to move big operators in full gear but that's about it.


----------



## Kevinf (Mar 20, 2014)

Robb said:


> Do not ever tie yourself into a system that you could kill you.
> 
> I'm assuming you're talking about a rigger's belt? They're not designed with lifting in mind, rather as a tie off point for safety lines, that is what they're meant for.
> 
> I've used my in training doing drags with a halo or dragon reins tied off to it to allow me to move big operators in full gear but that's about it.



The intent isn't to be chained to the stretcher for the entire call, but rather just to "hook on" to raise the stretcher or to load it and then you unhook. In a proper world the stretcher would have latch points or a connecting harness and some kind of quick release. Any lateral movement would be done unhooked. Of course power stretchers and winches make this somewhat moot, but not everyone has those.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 20, 2014)

Kevinf said:


> What scenario are we thinking about here? :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> The intent isn't to be chained to the stretcher for the entire call, but rather just to "hook on" to raise the stretcher or to load it and then you unhook. In a proper world the stretcher would have latch points or a connecting harness and some kind of quick release. Any lateral movement would be done unhooked.




Sorry kill you was an extreme, just a phrase I've been told thousands of times.

A permanently debilitating back injury is pretty close to death. My injury is temporary and it still makes life miserable. 

Point is you tie yourself to the stretcher, the lift is botched and the stretcher is dropped. It has now not only taken you to the ground but applied axial, vertical and twisting load to your spine. 

No bueno.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 20, 2014)

Worse yet, imagine using your trouser belt as an unapproved lift/balance aid. Then you drop a patient. That goes badly for everyone.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 20, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Worse yet, imagine using your trouser belt as an unapproved lift/balance aid. Then you drop a patient. That goes badly for everyone.



I get an odd image of someone doing this lift, dropping the gurney and the gurney taking the EMTs belt and pants with it to the ground :unsure:


----------



## Tigger (Mar 20, 2014)

I'll admit I may have used it when I first started and we were expected to lift 325 pound patients alone with a manual cot. Power squat the cot up, have the lower handles on the belt buckle and supported with arms, and then walk it in like usual. My height meant that the lower handles hit right on the buckle with our ambulances, so it wasn't like I was altering my body position to do it, it just sort of happened naturally if you stood close to the cot (as you should be). I don't understand how someone smaller than 6' can do that safely. 

Incidentally I later wised up and just started on insisting on lift assists.


----------



## Household6 (Mar 22, 2014)

Our lifting tests used a fixture that designed to make sure we lifted properly. It held the weights about 8 inches out from my body, and if we tipped it to try to "walk" it up, the weights slid sideways. If I tilted it inward and tried to lean back, it spun..

It tore me up, I had to lift 125 pound up a flight of stairs forward, down backward, then up backward and down forward. It wasn't possible to use any kind of tricks or cheats to lift it. The only thing I could do was offset my hands a little bit front and back to prevent it from tipping in or out and spinning on me.

I also wish I would have brought gloves.


----------

